# teds 2012 poster charity shoot



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Im there...im sure You can count on Tinker and Nuge too

Andy


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice of you to hold your shoot on my birthday Ted. BTW gooey chocolate cake works for me.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Im thinking more of having a drink for your birthday...or anybody elses birthday somewhere else in the world too...lol


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

we will get a cake just for you bobby choc on choc of course.. my fav as well...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Going to have a pre reg form for tournament so you guys can print it off and mail to me and for all those that pre register I`m going to have a early bird draw with a certificate for a free dipping worth 180 dollars from DROP TINE ARCHERY that`s a good start I think...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

new web site coming jan 2012 with early entry forms hope you guys like it and will have new club membership forms as well ... we are setting up a outdoor practice range to 60 meters as well permanent for club members.. all those archers in the ottawa valley looking for a place to shoot and practice in the Perth Ont area.. spring 2012 opening...


----------



## Nudlebush (Jun 24, 2007)

Merry X-mass Teddy boy, I can help you out with the novelty shoot this yr
Andy


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks Andy appreciate the help offer will put you down on my help list


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

I like taking Browns cash in novelty shoots,I still have the beer cap that won me over $50.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I was there danny and he even fed us that day turkey dinner if I remember correctly.. great time that cap was out there if I remember also ....good thing we had to drink the beer to make the targets lol lol


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

33yrds Teddy,that was great day


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

I like novelty shoots too Ted, long range target at your shoot was berry,berry,good to me. Very much looking forward to dukeing it out with the young bucks again.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Dan gave me an idea a beer cap at undisclosed distance .....for the novelty shoot maybe a different shoot per day to boot hows that sound....


----------

